# Maine Dairy Farms, Milk Bottles, Caps & Advertising



## pickaholics (Sep 26, 2012)

Looking for Milk Bottles, Milk Caps, Purchase Tickets, Letterhead, Photos, Promotional Handouts, Publications, Advertising & Everything Else associated with the Dairies emphasized within this post.  If you currently have in your collection, are familiar with another's collection or simply know the whereabouts of the items sought, please get in touch with me today; not tomorrow.  Feel free to use any of the following forms of contact provided below.  

 Please note, I am an avid Maine Milk Bottle collector and would love to discuss possible purchases, a trade or two plus stories behind the history of each Dairy.  


*CONTACT INFO*
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------
*PLEASE WRITE*  Kyle Thibodeau, PO Box 463, Washburn, ME 04786
*SEND EMAIL*  kyle@pickaholics.com  *EVEN CALL*  (207) 200-JUNK
*THEN JOIN OUR FOLLOWING*  http://www.pickaholics.com
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------

*AROOSTOOK COUNTY DAIRIES:*
 Aroostook Farms Dairy, Presque Isle, Maine
 Ramsdell's Dairy, Presque Isle, Maine
 P.A. Ramsdell, Presque Isle, Maine
 Northeastland, Presque Isle, Maine
 Katahdin Creamery, Caribou, Maine
 Farmer's Dairy, Caribou, Maine
 E.J. Pangburn, Caribou, Maine
 F.J. Blackstone & Sons, Caribou, Maine
 Fred Blackstone & Sons, Caribou, Maine
 Blackstone's Dairy, Caribou, Maine
 LaPlante's Dairy, Caribou, Maine
 H.W. Noble & Sons Dairy, Caribou, Maine
 Thistle Dairy, Caribou, Maine
 Guimond Farms, Caribou, Maine
 Greenier's Dairy Farm, Caribou, Maine
 C.E. Randolph, Caribou, Maine
 H.B. Hitchings Dairy, Caribou, Maine
 Allan Thomas / Green Meadow Dairy, Caribou, Maine
 Anderson's Milk, New Sweden, Maine
 Axel Johnson, New Sweden, Maine
 Giggie's Dairy, Washburn, Maine
 St. John Valley Creamery, Grand Isle, Maine
 Gagnon's Dairy, Fort Kent, Maine
 Sirois Dairy, Madawaska, Maine
 Lavoie & Sons Dairy, Madawaska, Maine
 Madore's Dairy, Van Buren, Maine
 Walker's Dairy, Ashland, Maine
 Lewis Tilley Dairy, Ashland, Maine
 G.L. Brewer, Ashland, Maine
 Daigle & Sons Dairy, Sinclair, Maine
 McCrum Dairy, Mars Hill, Maine
 Houlton Farms Dairy, Houlton, Maine
 R.W. Williams & Sons, Houlton, Maine
 A.E. Mooers / Meadow Farm, Houlton, Maine
 Toner's Dairy, Houlton, Maine
 Aroostook Condensed Milk Co. Of Maine

*OTHER DAIRIES OF INTEREST:*
 Thibodeau & Sons Dairy, Saco, Maine
 Grant's Dairy, Bangor, Maine
 Pine State Dairy, Bangor, Maine
 R.B. Dunning & Co., Bangor, Maine
 Dudley's Dairy, Passadumkeg, Maine
 Arthur S. Lord / Lord's Dairy, Hallowell, Maine
 Lindsay's Dairy, Lincoln, Maine
 Drew's Dairy, Augusta, Maine
 Brewer Dairy, Augusta, Maine
 Hampden Creamery Co., Hampden, Maine
 Fred A. Knight / Knight's Dairy, Calais, Maine


----------



## Andrewt (Sep 27, 2012)

This is a RPHP Grant's I have, I'll have to go find it but from what I remember it's in excellent shape.


----------

